# Sweet Ass Throne



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Check this out, it looks good and is functional.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

easy water changes...rofl! 

did you see the sink one?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Does it do a W/C every time you flush?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Jason

I am not hammering you but maybe you should back off on the whole flushing thing. You must admit your leaving the door wide open.

LOL 

jrs


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I think that tank would look good with a 'Mr. Hanky' figurine. (South Park fans anyone?)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL stan


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks JRS. I said W/C not flushing the fish. It makes you really wonder what those people are thinking as all thier waste water goes down the drain too. If they are so overly concerned about introducing pathogens to our local water ways, what do they think is happening when they drain thier tanks into the sink? I wouldn't recommend flushing a live fish. But flushing a dead fish can have no more of a negative effect then draining your waste water into the system. Just goes to show the reasons for those negative posts where not really directed at my comment but rather towards me personally. "Some people can't open thier mouth without subtracting from the sum of human knowledge".


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Now Now Jason don't go getting yourself all worked up, We all know that no forum is complete with the "I have something to say about everything" guy
but don't let one bad apple spoil the bunch..


----------

